# New composition 'Emilie'



## tvparty

Here's my new composition 'Emilie'. It's by far the longest I've done (nearly 10 mins).

All feedback appreciated


----------



## Czech composer

You sir can definitely feel the music! 
I don't know how much this piece represents your overall style, so maybe my advices wouldn't be perfect for you.
Your craftmanship is realy on high level. One of the highest I've ever heard on this site.
So you can either go next step and start to developing your more personal music style or If you are just fine with this style of music don't hesitate and join some theater or movie projects. I think you can make some decent living from it.


----------



## Vasks

You're really hooked on suspensions


----------



## tvparty

Czech Composer thank you for such a nice compliment, that has really made my day.

Vasks thank you for listening & feedback too, you certainly have a point.

Listening back for the first time in a week or so after finishing it I feel some parts are overly long. I wrote it in several sections and it was just a case of linking them up together in a way that they gel. Some don't flow into each other as best I'd hoped but some I'm reasonably happy enough with. Also listening back for the first time in a while I feel the bass pizzicato is overused, although there is a reason I suppose for that and it is I'm having trouble with using bass legato notes and so am sometimes reluctant to use them. They don't flow together as well as the other legato instruments as there appears to be a slight 'jump' when changing notes even when using very low dynamics. I'm determined to work out where I'm going wrong though.

I've only really been composing for about a year and a half so very early days and practice makes perfect as they say.

Thanks to anyone who has gave it a listen and as I say, all feedback greatly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## Captainnumber36

I'm listening now, sounds great so far! So much talent on this board. We should arrange a TC recital.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Is the drawing in the video done by you as well?


----------



## tvparty

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is the drawing in the video done by you as well?


Thanks for listening Captain, no the drawing I got from a Google image search for 19th century composer Emilie Mayer... I've grown particularly fond of her 7th Symphony in recent months (the Adagio from it especially) and so just named my piece after her as well. I was sort of half expecting YouTube to pull my video down for using a possibly copyrighted image but nothing so far thankfully.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Copyrights expire 50 years after the original copyright. Of course, the heirs may renew the copyright, but often the rights are just transferred to commons.


----------



## tvparty

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Copyrights expire 50 years after the original copyright. Of course, the heirs may renew the copyright, but often the rights are just transferred to commons.


Cheers E. Wasn't exactly sure how things worked in that respect, Youtube gave me a bit of grief for using John Cassavetes image in one of my earlier compositions I put up but eventually relented when I showed the audio was entirely my creation.


----------



## dzc4627

Quite lovely. As Vasks hinted at, a bit heavy on the 4-3 action. That gesture is so strong to the ear and when you use it as much as you do, it becomes "too much of a good thing" if you catch my drift. 

My God, what playback are you using? It sounds magnificent!

I very much enjoyed the section that begins at around 3 minutes in. Very delicate and well balanced melody. And when the woodwinds enter on III, for a moment there, great! It happens again at around 4:10. I get hints of the andante of Brahms 4 with the phrygian feeling. 

Overall though, despite its general and consistent beauty, it seems to wander a bit and lacks a sense of power and direction that all of the works that use a similar rhetoric seem to have. 

I wonder, is Brahms your biggest influence in this piece? Or perhaps Mayer? 

Lastly, I find the choice of a final cadence on an empty fifth to be a bit... cheesy, to put it crudely. If you wish for the resolution to the empty fifth to be as satisfying as would be one on a tonic triad, I would make other cadences in the piece also on empty fifths, as to better prepare it. This is however primarily a point of taste and I can understand the appeal of this choice.


----------



## malc

"My God, what playback are you using? It sounds magnificent!" dzc4627 asks , i was wondering too!


----------



## nikola

Some very interesting motifs.


----------



## tvparty

Thanks for feedback people and more importantly for listening, it's so hard these days to find anyone who will give your stuff the time of day let alone give a proper opinion on it.

Dzc4627 I'll try and answer your questions...

I used a mixture of Berlin & Spitfire libraries for instruments. They sound great 'out of the box' but I also used - 

- Varying degrees of of Lexicon Random Hall reverb on every track
- A couple of Waves plugins on the Master channel to bring the audio out (L3-16 Multimaximizer & Greg Wells' MixCentric)
- Izotope Ozone 7 for mastering.

In retrospect I probably spent too much time on the production side of things rather than the actual melodies/composing and take your point that some parts sound obvious or 'cheesy' as you say. Vasks post is spot on, it's something I'm gonna have to watch in future when writing. The part around the 3/4 minute mark you commented on as being the strongest of the piece I would agree, I probably should have developed it a bit more but you learn from your mistakes as I said before.

Influence wise you're spot on, I'm very much a symphony lover so Brahms' 4 symphonies are massive in that respect. I'd have to say Mahler's poco adagio from his 4th was an especially big influence my writing of this piece. Emilie Mayer's 7th just inspired me to compose in the first place (it helped me through a bad period around Christmas/New Year). I just listened to how beautiful the adagio from it was on repeat.

Thanks again people.

Joe


----------



## malc

Oh no , you've spoilt the magic!!! I was told you could hire a cheap orchestra of fairy folk as long as they could eat your chocolate stash.


----------

